# Turkey mount



## Dylanwalker308 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hello everyone I was just curious what price you think is fair for a full strut turkey mount.


----------



## StrongIslandBH (Feb 23, 2021)

By me in NY it was quoted at $800. That’s more expensive than my shoulder mount and European I got done for two whitetails this year.

I just went with the fan, wings, Spurs and beard for $300 instead. I’m still waiting on the bird though.


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

500 in va


----------



## highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2021)

I paid 500$ for one flying 20 years ago. They make some beautiful mounts


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

With habit and a base in my area about $1000.....


----------



## highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow !!!


----------



## Bryan79 (Feb 28, 2019)

I got 2 turkey's done in PA for 400. I tried a bunch of taxidermy shops and they wanted between 900 and 1200, keep calling around. Finally found one for $400 and they look great.


----------



## mhattenhauer01 (Nov 24, 2015)

$500-$1000 in Arkansas


----------



## Simonsza1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I had a full strut with a base/habitat in Texas and it was $850. Guy did an incredible job!


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

I charge $900. with base. Lots of tedious work involved.


----------

